# Sda



## jbergsing (Apr 15, 2007)

I have some long-time friends who are Seventh-Day Adventists. We've had some serious debates recently, however, I've noticed they almost seem "cultish" in their beliefs. Is there some documentation disproving some of their beliefs, especially about Sunday worship being the mark of the beast?


----------

